# Grapeseed Oil Question



## gutter (Sep 13, 2005)

Hello, wondering if anyone for there homebrew uses this grapeseed oil from Le Mélange.

http://www.lemelange.com/oil_liquid_cream_wax_g_-_p.htm

It is such a good price, do you need to heat it up to sterilize it or will the BA and syring filter be enough?

Thanks again.


----------



## gutter (Sep 13, 2005)

Furthermore, how have people made out getting it shipped to Canada. Any holdups or long delays in recieving?


----------



## Freejay (Sep 13, 2005)

You posted twice.  I answered once.  LOL!


----------



## gutter (Sep 13, 2005)

Ya I figured it might get more hits in the main forums not the Canadian, but thanks for replying so quickly.


----------

